# Terrible commentary



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Bill Goldberg commentary moments*

http://mmamania.com/2008/02/21/wwe-bill-goldberg-good-for-elitexc-video/

Pretty bad.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

hahaha holy shit that was great


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that he is not getting any better and it's rather doubtful he ever will...
Goldberg must be really tight with somone in that organization...Unbeliveable...


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

lol that video was good


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn...I can't watch the video due to my slow dial-up.

Can someone post some quotes?


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

So bad it is almost sad.

Did Goldberg graduate from high school?

:confused03:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*Strikeforce announces broadcast/commentary team*

http://mmamania.com/2009/03/13/strikeforce-reveals-announce-team-for-mma-telecasts/#more-11504



> LOS ANGELES — The SHOWTIME Mixed Martial Arts announce team, led by play-by-play broadcast veteran Gus Johnson, mixed martial arts experts Mauro Ranallo and Stephen Quadros and MMA legends Frank Shamrock and Pat Miletich will combine to create one of the most experienced and versatile groups in the history of the sport.
> 
> The announcement was made today by Ken Hershman, Senior Vice President and General Manager, Sports & Event Programming, SHOWTIME, at a Los Angeles press conference kicking off the premium network’s new relationship with leading MMA promoter Strikeforce.
> 
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I might be in the minority but I like Gus Johnson I feel like he really brings a professional feel to the MMA broadcast booth which many times is lacking.

Mauro can be good he can also piss me off when he tries too hard similar to Goldie but he does it in a different way.

Quadros IMO is horrible I really can't stand him plus the guy looks like a pedophile.

Miletech is a solid announcer I've never had a problem with him.

So it's solid but it could be better.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Rockin'! :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Not a fan of Gus when he calls mma, boxing, football, or basketball. He gets way to excited over little shit and makes the small things out to be big things, gets really annoying.

I cringe when I hear him say "My name is Al Harrington and I get Buckets!"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He does piss me off in Football but it doesn't bother me as much in MMA mostly because I'm used to Goldie who is worse.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually REALLY like Mauro, dudes the way better version of Goldie, WAYY better version.

And I guess I don't mind Quadros either.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mauro can be really good however sometimes he goes way overboard with the puns and references.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

True, but atleast he knows what he's talking about. The good thing about him is that he can even work alone.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I agree he is intellegent just some time he doesn't talk about MMA and he's busy making references.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

-Gus isn't bad, but he's not an MMA guy, which I don't particularly like.
-Mauro can get a little rambunctious at times, but overall he's pretty good.
-I only really dislike Quadros when he's with Bas, because Bas is all awesome and he gets him all riled up, and then Quadros starts coming off as an over-exuberant jackass. I guess he's kind of like Mauro in that regard. These two together could be a volcano of over-the-top ridiculousness just waiting to explode.
-Miletich puts me to sleep, in or out of the ring. Something about his voice just bores me, he can't really express enthusiasm.
-Frank is awesome, period. He should be able to call his own matches while he fights. He talks enough in the ring anyways (although he did say he was going to cut out the antics).

I really like that everybody outside of Gus is a really true MMA guy, and they all undoubtedly know their shit. However, I have two big concerns with this announce team. 1) Too many people. 4 (or at times 5, depending on how they work Frank in) voices is WAAAAAAAAAAY too many to have in the booth. 2) Too many Play-by-Play guys in the same booth. Gus is strictly a PBP guy. Mauro can do PBP and colour, but his first instinct is PBP. Same goes for Quadros. That just seems like it's going to get messy. I like my commentating to add to the fight, not overwhelm it, and I feel like with this team that there is going to be non-stop talking, and it'll take away from the actual fights for the viewers. Although I suppose it'll be good for new viewers, since there will be tons that they can hear and learn. I might just have to mute the TV while I watch though.

Wow, did I seriously just write that much on a commentating crew? That's a little sad.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Mauro and Quadros rule. How can you not like old school PRIDE commentators? Is Gus Johnson the guy from MMA LIVE? If so, then he is annoying.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

*Strikeforce Commentary: F (Spoilers)*

I watched the show again just to make sure I actually heard the things I heard and dear God! That was awful! I seriously have to wonder whether or not they were commenting off of what they were actually seeing or they were reading scripts. Every fight there was at least one WTF moment in the commentary:

- Werdum/Kyle - The fight ends with this sequence: Kyle goes for armbar, Werdum turns through and ends up in side control, they stand, Werdum gets guillotine. In that exchange not one strike is thrown by either guy. This is how Frank Shamrock commentates on that replay: "This is where Werdum starting doing really good damage. Striking easy, clean forearms." WHAT?! :confused02:

- Melendez/Ishida: First, the way they were cheerleading for Melendez was more one-sided and embarrassing than anything Joe Rogan has done. Specific moments: 3 minutes into round one, "Ishida's blinking! He's bliking! He's in trouble!" Toward the end of round one, "This is where Ishida is good. He can waste time." Two minutes into round 2, "Ishida's continuing to blink, his hands are starting to drop, his mouth is open, he's tired." Ishida may have been off balance because of Melendez's reach but he wasn't gassed.

- Babalu/Mousasi. First off, they almost blow up Bablu with the pyro! Then at then end, the commentator is trying to scream over Mousasi's win and forget's the nickname: "The ARMENIAN... (pause)... (then you hear another voice say assassin)... ASSASSIN!"

- Cyborg/Carano: 30 seconds in, "Cyborg gets her back; going for the guillotine!" :confused02: Then at the 2:20 mark Gina lands one push kick and the commentator says, "There it is! Cyborg tentative now after feeling Carano's power!" HAHAHAHA! Then the whole commentating team was acting like the fight wasn't over when the ref clearly waved it off. Then after the replay he says, "If it were to go into deeper waters, Carano might have the advantage." :confused03:

It seems as if the commentators, and perhaps the organization, has it predetermined who they WANT to win and it really shows and is irritating as hell! This was the first Strikeforce event I gave a chance to with all of the UFC/Fedor talk. Is it usually this bad?

Four great fights, three title fights, and if I weren't already an MMA junkie the commentary would have ruined it for me. Regardless of how good the fights and fighters are, if it continues to be presented in this busch league manner, they will be in DEEP trouble if expansion is their goal.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

and the keys to victory for Babalu and Mousasi really were dumb... Mousasi by arm bar and Babalu by a standing elbow??


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

hellholming said:


> and the keys to victory for Babalu and Mousasi really were dumb... Mousasi by arm bar and Babalu by a standing elbow??


Yeah what the hell was that, some of the analysis was really bad even the Ishida Melendez keys to victory.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, commentary was terrible.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got to say, those "keys to victory" made me want to cry. I mean, sure, if someone watching doesn't know what an arm-bar is, it might be nice, and that is a way to bring some of the most casual fans into the fold. But, standing elbow? Why not just say "Babalu is going to try to hit him. Very hard."


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

The fights last night were great and exciting. Good quality fights. I give Strikeforce props for that. But the announcers and commentators wern't good at all and they should look for replacements if they want to improve the production quality of SF. The commentators didn't seem to be very well versed and the guy that interviewed the fighters after the fights was terrbly unprofessional, just my opinion.

other opinions or comments?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah what are poeple like Stephen Quadros and Mauro Ranallo doing commenting on fights?! This was clearly their firts time doing it and it was a very bad move on SF's part.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Frank Shamrock as a fighter, but I cannot stand to listen to him talk. His commentary during the Le/Smith fight was terrible. How many times did he need to say that Le's kicks dont hurt? We get it Frank, your tough and Le didnt hurt you (except for that broken arm). I like Mauro Ranallo, but he is the hype guy, not the technical guy. Quadros doesnt seem that knowledgable for a guy that has been commentating the sport for as long as he has, not a fan of his when he did pride, not a fan of his now. Strikeforce should have Schiavello and Mezger do there commentary now that they are partners with Dream, those guys are a great team. Schiavello is the most entertaining commentator and Mezger is as knowledgable about the sport as anyone.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i really couldnt hear them in the Cung Le fight because Cungs left and right testicles were blocking both members of the announce teams windpipes.

They seem to suck more then WEC, at least Mir offers real insight into certain grappling techniques etc


----------



## bunnitz (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree 100%. The commentary by that fake voice geek was so annoying- he says alot of nothing. THere is a big difference between having the gift of gab, and diarreah of the mouth!
The new cute blondie backstage was the best of the bunch-she actually knew what she was talking about and asked relevant questions & follow up questions.
THe albino skull face in the ring is just as bad as the geeky black guy he replaced.
Strikeforce did have a really weird black chick before as well- I'm glad she's gone.

Did you notice how there was no real electricity or excitement in the arena as fighters entered? The lame droning music and WWE style fireworks was boring and phony.

And the biggest screw up of all--no shots of the ring girls!!!!!

The fights were good, especially CUng Le/Scott Smith, but the blatant in-your-face plugging of that shit drink was unproffesional and distracting. Especiall the shit head who poured it all over himself and the ring.

Here's a big hint for Strikeforce-- your production sucks-- just copy UFC already. How can these events continue to suck balls ?? THey must be so friggin clueless and not be able to tell they suck--so at least read the fans comments and take a frickin hint!!!!!!!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

bunnitz said:


> I agree 100%. The commentary by that fake voice geek was so annoying- he says alot of nothing. THere is a big difference between having the gift of gab, and diarreah of the mouth!
> The new cute blondie backstage was the best of the bunch-she actually knew what she was talking about and asked relevant questions & follow up questions.
> THe albino skull face in the ring is just as bad as the geeky black guy he replaced.
> Strikeforce did have a really weird black chick before as well- I'm glad she's gone.
> ...


Did you just say albino skull face? HOly shit that was funnier than hell. I think a dribbled a bit in my pants over that one. He reminds me of a homosexual skelator from masters of the universe movie.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

bunnitz said:


> THe albino skull face in the ring is just as bad as the geeky black guy he replaced.
> 
> 
> Did you notice how there was no real electricity or excitement in the arena as fighters entered? The lame droning music and WWE style fireworks was boring and phony.






TERMINATOR said:


> Did you just say albino skull face? HOly shit that was funnier than hell. I think a dribbled a bit in my pants over that one. He reminds me of a homosexual skelator from masters of the universe movie.


He was almost scary, and I really don't know what SF is thinking with him in the ring for interviews afterwards. Just not appealing at all. Kinda makes me appreciate Rogan even with his nutthugger tendencies. Did you see the fighter (I think it was Lindland) covering up to keep from inhaling all that smoke. I really didn't care for the entrance production at all, too fake IMO and hurts the appeal to mma. King Mo has some real skills, but his lack of professionalism (even after he was told to stop spilling the Rockstar) and respect for the sport is going to catch up with him when he fights bigger and better fighters. Overall it was a good card, SF just needs to clean up a bit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well...when the other option is Mike Goldberg....


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

Bas would straighten them out


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

The post fight interview guy creeped me out... what was with the weird smiling, and can someone get that guy some teeth whitener? It looks like he has wood teeth. It was pretty comical, a guy with wood teeth, a geek with hair plugs doing some kind of fake radio announcer voice, and then shamrock with his lime tie and braces.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol some of you guys have given goldberg and Rogan god like status... 'he was crap because he's not like rogan and goldberg blah blah blah'

Give it a rest Rogans hardly that great ...with his irritating cliche's


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

vaj3000,
They are not saying they sucked because they are not the UFC, they are saying they sucked because, well simply, THEY SUCKED!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I got a look at all of them together and WOW! what the hell. Quadros looks like hes anerexic with a tight facelift, renallos got the voice and the bad hairplugs, and Frank looked like he was wearing a plastic mask. Scary looking bunch. Must be the lighting. Quadros knows his MMA well though. Not my fav fight calling team but neither is Joe and Goldie. I liked Bas and Quadros the best so far IMO


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Honestly, I watch most MMA fights on mute, even the live ones. Mostly, because I don't like to hear the commentators uneducated dribble(Gus Johnson). Or because some MMA commentators like to pick a favorite during the fight and cup his nuts throughout(Joe Rogan). 

So, I find for me to be focused and unbiased during the fight I have to have it muted. Just my personal preference don't know if anyone else does it or not, I may just be that elite. 

Oh and one good thing about this card is Gus Johnson wasn't there, the worst MMA commentator ever.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

They could lose Renallo. I can't stand him

Frank Shamrock is actually a good announcer. Where was Pat Militich? He'good as well.

I could hang with Shamrcock, Quadros, and Militich.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

I couldn't believe when they asked Henderson about Fedor fight, in the interview... 

And how about that jewel of post-fight interviewing when they asked Fedor if he wants a rematch with Rogers...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I think the opinions of those whose posts include asking who Quadros is should be stricken from the record. I don't even like his announcing*, but come on.





*The early Prides with Bas weren't so bad, though, but that was a chemistry thing. Quadros alone didn't have it:


> Bas Rutten: Why doesn't he punch him?
> 
> Stephen Quadros: Because he doesn't train in stand up.
> 
> Bas Rutten: Hasn't he ever seen anyone throw a punch?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jasvll said:


> I think the opinions of those whose posts include asking who Quadros is should be stricken from the record. I don't even like his announcing*, but come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to get you a headset jas, you'd get the truth out of those fighters...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

For the love of god, could we all pitch in and get Shamrock a set of invisalines? I cant watch him when he talks, that mouth full of chrome is killer.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> For the love of god, could we all pitch in and get Shamrock a set of invisalines? I cant watch him when he talks, that mouth full of chrome is killer.


He should comentate with a mouthpeice like King Moes..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Luminers*

Yeah that would make Shamrock a little better looking when he talked!


----------

